# Megalodon



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone watch the megalodon episode on shark week last night? Wtf was that and why was he still saying it doesn't exist after that experience? That episode was crazy!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Neither did the cealocanthe(?) until 1935. Since then at least other 5 "extinct" species have been "rediscovered". The oceans are really REALLY huge...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I had one hit a pop-r last week but it threw the hook.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

After seeing the video of the rescue chopper and basket I might need a bigger boat for seal island. Anyone want to ride along?????:T:B


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I had one hit a pop-r last week but it threw the hook.


i hear they are finicky....


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Neither did the cealocanthe(?) until 1935. Since then at least other 5 "extinct" species have been "rediscovered". The oceans are really REALLY huge...


they were saying in the episode that weve only explored 5%. If we havent explored 95%, how do we even know we covered 5 %?haha.....

couldnt believe their boat got rammed and the faux whale and the cage were gone! was intense!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

that episode was crazy! im not sure how that guy can be a skeptic after what he went through in the water


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I watched it........... not sure I bought the whole last scenes though. Creative editing is my guess. I'm not saying Megalodon couldn't exist..... I'm just not completely buying those last scenes. As far as the footage from the helicopter rescue and the "dark form" If anything, the "dark form" was a whale. That's what it looked like to me. The show afterwards was kind of silly, but the one guy that was one of the ones rescued from the mysteriously disappearing cage sure seemed like he didn't want to talk about it. Made me think the last scenes were faked.

Anyhow...... it was a pretty cool show......


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> I watched it........... not sure I bought the whole last scenes though. Creative editing is my guess. I'm not saying Megalodon couldn't exist..... I'm just not completely buying those last scenes. As far as the footage from the helicopter rescue and the "dark form" If anything, the "dark form" was a whale. That's what it looked like to me. The show afterwards was kind of silly, but the one guy that was one of the ones rescued from the mysteriously disappearing cage sure seemed like he didn't want to talk about it. Made me think the last scenes were faked.
> 
> Anyhow...... it was a pretty cool show......


yeah...a part of me thinks its fake, but most of me hopes its real....as for that show afterwards, it was terrible....he was STILL a skeptic after going through that experience and it was corny and cheesy...kind of leans towards fake but who knows


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

big events said:


> yeah...a part of me thinks its fake, but most of me hopes its real....as for that show afterwards, it was terrible....he was STILL a skeptic after going through that experience and it was corny and cheesy...kind of leans towards fake but who knows


Yeah..... I didn't watch very much of the show that followed. The little I watched was pretty stupid..... and the fact that they had an actor on with the diver guy kind of sealed it for me as being faked.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously? To say 100% that the megaladon or bigfoot doesn't exist would be naive, but to be 99% sure that they do not exist is prudent. These shows feed off of people's desire for things to be more interesting and mystical than they really are. Not a curmudgeon, just a realist 

The oceans are huge but everyone forgets to mention that their species richness and biomass per area is comparable to a desert.



> Estimates for the global biomass of species and specie groups are not always consistent across the literature. Apart from bacteria, the total global biomass has been estimated at about 560 billion tonnes C.[1] Most of this biomass is found on land, with only 5 to 10 billion tonnes C found in the oceans.[1] On land, there is about 1,000 times more plant biomass (phytomass) than animal biomass (zoomass). About 18% of this plant biomass is eaten by the land animals.[13] However, in the ocean, the animal biomass is nearly 30 times larger than the plant biomass.[14] Most ocean plant biomass is eaten by the ocean animals.[13]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomass_(ecology)


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously? To say 100% that the megaladon or bigfoot doesn't exist would be naive, but to be 99% sure that they do not exist is prudent. These shows feed off of people's desire for things to be more interesting and mystical than they really are. Not a curmudgeon, just a realist
> 
> The oceans are huge but everyone forgets to mention that their species richness and biomass per area is comparable to a desert.
> 
> ...


ya...plus the diver is right, we would be seeing dead half eaten whales with giant bites out of them haha


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

big events said:


> yeah...a part of me thinks its fake,


You seem like a reasonably smart individual when I've read what you've had to say in the past. I truly hope in this instance that the "part" of you that thinks it was fake is a really, really big part of you.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> You seem like a reasonably smart individual when I've read what you've had to say in the past. I truly hope in this instance that the "part" of you that thinks it was fake is a really, really big part of you.


haha....i think its a part cuz most of me hopes its real....i love sharks and megalodon would be an awesome creature to see...but, with that after show, and the no evidence of dead whales, i doubt it, which sucks...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

big events said:


> they were saying in the episode that weve only explored 5%. If we havent explored 95%, how do we even know we covered 5 %?haha.....
> 
> couldnt believe their boat got rammed and the faux whale and the cage were gone! was intense!


They plot the area that they explored on a topo map... Then compare it to the area they haven't explored...its very simple math


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously? To say 100% that the megaladon or bigfoot doesn't exist would be naive, but to be 99% sure that they do not exist is prudent. These shows feed off of people's desire for things to be more interesting and mystical than they really are. Not a curmudgeon, just a realist
> 
> The oceans are huge but everyone forgets to mention that their species richness and biomass per area is comparable to a desert.
> 
> ...


I have to say, denying bigfoots existence simply because you've never seen one yourself is a bit naive, stating you don't believe they exist based on scientific evidence(or complete lack thereof!) is sound reasoning. 

Loves me some Bigfoot threads!

How about an aquatic Bigfoot living in the sea?? Who's diet is comprised solely of megalodons! Hmmm.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

9Left said:


> They plot the area that they explored on a topo map... Then compare it to the area they haven't explored...its very simple math


im saying if they never explored it. who knows how deep it goes...i guess if you are talking surface area then yeah that makes sense


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Im not buying it. The coelacanth is different and is supposedly a docile, somewhat gentle deep water cave dwelling fish, which could help explain how it dodged or survived a past mass extinction. A shark the size of the Megalodon would have to be a roaming fierce feeding machine. No way its gone unnoticed. I guess anything is possible but I doubt this one...kind of like the mermaid episode they aired not too long ago??


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Nubes said:


> Im not buying it. The coelacanth different and is supposedly a docile, somewhat gentle deep water cave dwelling fish. A shark the size of the Megalodon would have to be a roaming fierce feeding machine. No way its gone unnoticed. I guess anything is possible but I doubt this one...kind of like the mermaid episode they aired not too long ago??


i was hoping discovery channel wouldnt go the way of TLC and Bravo...i guess animal planet and river monsters is all i have left...ill still watch shark week tho haha


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I am thoroughly disappointed... I felt the first video seemed too good to be true so I googled it... its been verified to be a totally fake documentary... every shread of "evidence", all the photos and all the home vids were all cgi and made by discovery channel...


completely bogus... 

I wanted to believe it... but its all fake... unfortunately... discovery channel should be ashamed...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

To put it into context; the largest suckers from a dead giant squid ever examined were 8" in diameter; the squid was 51` long, and was washed ashore in New Zealand. In the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History in Washington DC, there is a preserved piece of sperm whale hide from the 1870`s with identical type scars 18" in diameter...do the math...however, even most "experts" will express serious doubts that any squid can grow over 100`. And yes there have been more than a few documented reports of sharks over 30+` long...recently off Tasmania a world record great white was caught and measured and weighed at 26+` and over 4,000+ pds.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

i dont doubt at all that megalodon existed...its possible they still do, but highly doubt it


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> I am thoroughly disappointed... I felt the first video seemed too good to be true so I googled it... its been verified to be a totally fake documentary... every shread of "evidence", all the photos and all the home vids were all cgi and made by discovery channel...
> 
> 
> completely bogus...
> ...


I should have Googled it too. I didn't buy any of the pictures they showed of dorsal fins sticking out of the water. The in the back ground of the German U boats looked totally fake, and the one where it was supposedly feeding on that whale...... where was the froth around it? And you're right..... very disappointing that the Discovery Channel would present it as an actual documentary. 

Lost a lot of respect for them, now after them being confirmed as being fake.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I have to say, denying bigfoots existence simply because you've never seen one yourself is a bit naive, stating you don't believe they exist based on scientific evidence(or complete lack thereof!) is sound reasoning.


Yeppers...


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> I should have Googled it too. I didn't buy any of the pictures they showed of dorsal fins sticking out of the water. The in the back ground of the German U boats looked totally fake, and the one where it was supposedly feeding on that whale...... where was the froth around it? And you're right..... very disappointing that the Discovery Channel would present it as an actual documentary.
> 
> Lost a lot of respect for them, now after them being confirmed as being fake.


you know, they claim this boat wreck and everything was pretty recent...i was wondering while i was watching it why i didnt read about it...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously? To say 100% that the megaladon or bigfoot doesn't exist would be naive, but to be 99% sure that they do not exist is prudent. These shows feed off of people's desire for things to be more interesting and mystical than they really are. Not a curmudgeon, just a realist


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as disbelieving in giant sharks, OK. As far as "ancient astronauts", look up Puma Punka and the enormous 100 upto 440 ton PRECISION MACHINED basalt stones there. Over 800 precisely IDENTICAL blocks that when 1 was recently closely duplicated required diamond tipped ultra strong drills and industrial stone saws; the finished replica wasn`t as finely finished as the origionals are even with considerable weathering. A Spanish officer who found the site recorded that "the sheer numbers of these exquisitely crafted blocks of hardest granite is only further compounded by the sheer precision of their crafting; the workmanship is clearly beyond any means now known..." The native peoples told the Spanish the site was extremely ancient even then...maybe cave men made them.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

A mermaid told me that megalodon exists. And I know mermaids exist because there was a show proving that too...


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

sounds like a job for Bobo! wonder what his Megladon call sounds like.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously?


Yep most of the channels worth watching back in the day are a big fat joke now. Everything is all about "Reality" shows  . Shark week has been a joke for quite a few years now. Just a handful of shows worth watching throughout the week. The rest is usually just a bunch of shark attack bs or as it seems Discovery is going now Fake-umentary. 

I can't wait for reality television to go bust. What the :devil: do people get out of watching fake reality BS. I was flipping thru channels on the relatives Satellite the other day there was only 5 channels on that wasn't airing some stupid "reality" show.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

spikeg79 said:


> Yep most of the channels worth watching back in the day are a big fat joke now. Everything is all about "Reality" shows  . Shark week has been a joke for quite a few years now. Just a handful of shows worth watching throughout the week. The rest is usually just a bunch of shark attack bs or as it seems Discovery is going now Fake-umentary.
> 
> I can't wait for reality television to go bust. What the :devil: do people get out of watching fake reality BS. I was flipping thru channels on the relatives Satellite the other day there was only 5 channels on that wasn't airing some stupid "reality" show.


I've been waiting for nearly 20 years for this to go bust. Remember the WWII, space, ancient egypt documentaries of the 90's? Shows like Modern Marvels had episodes on the Hoover Dam or nuclear power plants instead of the ins and outs of hip hop dancing and cardboard boxes.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Fake-umentary ......a perfect fake word for what the Megalodon show was. I like it !!! 

Discovery Channel aired the same show again last night, I watched it between innings of the Indians game. How I didn't see as completely fake when I watched it the first time, is beyond me. Some of it was obviously fake when I watched it the first time...... just the glimpses I was catching of it last night, it was obvious that all of it was fake.


----------



## timeonthewatercanada (Jul 11, 2013)

The thing that drives me crazy about these shows is the amount of repetition. They turn a 20 minute show into 1.5 hours.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Fake-umentary ......a perfect fake word for what the Megalodon show was. I like it !!!
> 
> Discovery Channel aired the same show again last night, I watched it between innings of the Indians game. How I didn't see as completely fake when I watched it the first time, is beyond me. Some of it was obviously fake when I watched it the first time...... just the glimpses I was catching of it last night, it was obvious that all of it was fake.


same here, my girl friend and i were hooked when it aired sunday night...but thinking about it, and seeing the images makes me think otherwise...wish it were real, and still could be, but that show however was not.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> I am thoroughly disappointed... I felt the first video seemed too good to be true so I googled it... its been verified to be a totally fake documentary... every shread of "evidence", all the photos and all the home vids were all cgi and made by discovery channel...
> 
> 
> completely bogus...
> ...


Yep the whole episode was total BS and there were no shark experts even in that episode they were all actors, shame on you animal planet, may as well have watched finding Bigfoot.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-to-air-dramatized-megalodon/?intcmp=features


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

the whole episode, i was wondering if it was fake...the whale pic from the shoreline looked computer generated...i was leery. but once i saw the aerial chum-slick pic, i knew it was fake.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

OMG you guys are funny...........this is purely fictional, even though I watched it, it was made like this to seem realistic. if you remember, they did the same thing two months ago with the little alien they found, they made it into a reality fiction show. Haha if some of you bought it, if you just turn it on and begin watching, it seems believable.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

It has been looking like discovery has go to scifi for some time now. I tend to watch the natgeo and sci channels more than discov and hist. Sure I have my favorite shows on there but there is a lot of crap.


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

This flashed by at the end real fast "None of the institutions or agencies that appear in the film are affiliated with it in any way, nor have approved its contents. Though certain events and characters in this film have been dramatized, sightings of 'Submarine' continue to this day. Megalodon was a real shark. Legends of giant sharks persist all over the world. There is still debate about what they might be."
Would you have watched it if it said that at the start of the show?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If it was real or out there,the Air Jaws guys would have see it by now.They were looking for megalodon in the same waters that air jaws films.Maybe it's related to aliens and bigfoot,and has the same super power,being able to make a camera go out of focus. 
Air jaws,now that's cool to watch.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

How about an aquatic Bigfoot living in the sea?? Who's diet is comprised solely of megalodons! Hmmm.[/QUOTE said:


> that sounds like a movie for the syfy channel.:bananalama:


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

they have done extensive searches for loch ness and champ (lake champlain) when are they going to any searches for LEM?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)




----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

as far as the dead whales go, if they are far out enough then the bodies would sink before they reached shore. A shark the size of a megladon would have to live in extremely deep water and there wouldn't be more than a few of them worldwide due to their size. With that argument in mind I would say it is somewhat plausible that there are still a few around. However, if they still existed we would probably find their non-fossilized teeth from time to time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Shark week has officially "JUMPED THE SHARK".....


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

It was a giant hoax


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Discovery has already admitted it was a spoof.* They were using techniques that other shows and movies are using with the 'found' footage, sensationalism, and the like.

Sad that they felt this is what they needed to do. Just another instance of the downward spiral of Discovery.

Great open letter to Discovery by Wil Wheaton:
http://wilwheaton.net/2013/08/discovery-channel-owes-its-viewers-an-apology/


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I supposed you guys believed the mermaid show animal planet aired.

I think the existence is possible. I imagine they would live deep, feeding on huge squid and whales and sharks. I doubt they are eating tuna. Then again, people catch huge flatheads on bass minnows.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

This shark week promo spot is hilarious.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I agree, it was a "mockumentary" same with the mermaid show. supposed to look real.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> And yes there have been more than a few documented reports of sharks over 30+` long...recently off Tasmania a world record great white was caught and measured and weighed at 26+` and over 4,000+ pds.


Any reliable links to this info? Without pics/documentation, I find this hard to believe. A 26' white shark would weigh more than 4000lbs. That would have destroyed the igfa world record (2664 lbs). Vic Hislop caught a 21'8" white shark in 1985 that is listed as one of the/the biggest white shark ever caught. Pics are readily available online. There is nothing that I could find regarding this "Tasmania" shark that you speak of. I think a 26 footer would have made the news. Are you sure it wasn't megaladon?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Any reliable links to this info? Without pics/documentation, I find this hard to believe. A 26' white shark would weigh more than 4000lbs. That would have destroyed the igfa world record (2664 lbs). Vic Hislop caught a 21'8" white shark in 1985 that is listed as one of the/the biggest white shark ever caught. Pics are readily available online. There is nothing that I could find regarding this "Tasmania" shark that you speak of. I think a 26 footer would have made the news. Are you sure it wasn't megaladon?


You, my friend, have totally stepped outside the intellectual perimeters of this thread. There is absolutely no room here for reliable links, actual pics, authenticated documentation, verifiable evidence, or even somewhat credible second hand personal knowledge or experience in this discussion. And facts? Well, don't even go there. At least not here anyway, 'facts' are not at all what we have going on here. You need find a thread where someone has a pic of their 8lb bass or something like that and take your "sense and logic" BS there and leave these dreamers alone.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm surprised that there wasn't a big stink made by some sea lion hugger group about that promo. it was funny, but some of those people take things too seriously.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Guys...haven't seen the show...but History, Discovery, etc. have become a joke. No science, shows about bigfoot and ancient aliens....seriously? To say 100% that the megaladon or bigfoot doesn't exist would be naive, but to be 99% sure that they do not exist is prudent. These shows feed off of people's desire for things to be more interesting and mystical than they really are. Not a curmudgeon, just a realist
> 
> The oceans are huge but everyone forgets to mention that their species richness and biomass per area is comparable to a desert.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!! Those used to be some of my favorite channels, but I haven't watched them in ages. I'll only tune in when they have something like "Planet Earth" or "North America" on. And "Shark Week" was never a huge draw for me. Usually one of the first things you here on one of those shows is how sharks are endangered world wide. Then, wherever the crew goes, there just seems to be sharks galore! Cry "Wolf!", anyone?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Try the International Fishing Association website which I believe CERTIFIED this great white shark...keep in mind too that most record bass are not exactly "proportional" as far as body shape/ girth compared to "normal" bass...I would imagine the same applies to some degree with most bigger fish in general...


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

anybody else noticed that natgeo seems to be competing with discovery for shark week? last night, they were airing shark shows all night at the same time slot as discovery. needless to say, i was mostly watching natgeo.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> And "Shark Week" was never a huge draw for me. Usually one of the first things you here on one of those shows is how sharks are endangered world wide. Then, wherever the crew goes, there just seems to be sharks galore! Cry "Wolf!", anyone?


Keep thinking like that and they will be. Sharks only have 1 - 100 pups a year depending on the sub species and the way the Asians are killing them off for just their fins it won't be too long before a few species go extinct. Watched a documentary on PBS a few years ago where Shark finning got popular on a pacific island due to influx of Asian money and the shark population was decimated in a year.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Try the International Fishing Association website which I believe CERTIFIED this great white shark...keep in mind too that most record bass are not exactly "proportional" as far as body shape/ girth compared to "normal" bass...I would imagine the same applies to some degree with most bigger fish in general...


That's the first website I went to bud, hence why I mentioned the Igfa world record in my last post. Not interested in what you believe


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> You, my friend, have totally stepped outside the intellectual perimeters of this thread. There is absolutely no room here for reliable links, actual pics, authenticated documentation, verifiable evidence, or even somewhat credible second hand personal knowledge or experience in this discussion. And facts? Well, don't even go there. At least not here anyway, 'facts' are not at all what we have going on here. You need find a thread where someone has a pic of their 8lb bass or something like that and take your "sense and logic" BS there and leave these dreamers alone.


Sorry to rain on your parade but im not your friend.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I once saw a mermaid riding a Megalodon like a horse. It was freaking awesome!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

"That's a twenty-footer."

"Twenty-five; two tons on him."


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

It is sad what has happened to the Discovery Channel, The History Channel, The Learning Channel and others. But folks crave bullshit. Look at Fox News.


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Discovery Channel has dispatched the Amish Mafia to round up the non believers.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

BTW on MSNB they apparently just discovered a completely unknown type of mammal in S America last wk...


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW on MSNB they apparently just discovered a completely unknown type of mammal in S America last wk...


http://m.nbcnews.com/science/cutest-new-animal-discovered-its-olinguito-6C10925572 would this be the animal? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW on MSNB they apparently just discovered a completely unknown type of mammal in S America last wk...


You mean 2006.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Correction, was CONFIRMED as a new species last wk...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lowell h turner said:


> correction, was confirmed as a new species last wk...


gabboon viper ????


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Correction, was CONFIRMED as a new species last wk...


Seems anti-climactic to take 7 years to confirm something.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

OK ! Saugeye Tom, we may have to "settle ' this in court for "copywrited infridgeration", or sumthin like that !


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually, it was in a ZOO misidentified for about 5 yrs...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> OK ! Saugeye Tom, we may have to "settle ' this in court for "copywrited infridgeration", or sumthin like that !


Oh my---- just havin sum fun Lowell


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Actually, it was in a ZOO misidentified for about 5 yrs...


They rediscovered it in the jungle on a trip in 2006. Not to hijack the thread


----------

